# Umstieg von 22'' auf 24'' oder 27'' Zoll?



## paco.g (23. April 2012)

Tach zusammen,

habe mittlerweile seit 5 Jahren nen 22'' Zoll von Samsung (Auflösung 1680x1050) und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Da ich jetzt jedoch nen SLI Verbund von 2x GTX 460 hab, möchte ich auf Full HD umsteigen.

Jetzt die Frage, lohnt sich der Umstieg auf 24'' überhaupt? So der Größenunterscheid zu 22'' ist es ja nicht. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mir mal nen 27'' im Saturn angeschaut, ist schon was feines und ein klarer Größenunterschied zu 22'' Zoll. Aber da sollte man schon mind. 1m von weg sitzen oder? 

mfg paco


----------



## Softy (23. April 2012)

Von 22" auf 24" umsteigen lohnt sich imo nicht. Da würde ich auch einen 27" Schirm nehmen, ich bereue den Umstieg auf 27" keine Sekunde 

Der Sitzabstand sollte schon so ~ 1m betragen.

Hier ein paar empfehlenswerte Modelle: 

Produktvergleich Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS), iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27" , ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (23. April 2012)

Würde da ebenfalls eher zu einem 27-Zöller raten. Wenn er dir doch zu groß sein sollte, kannst du ihn immer noch zurückschicken (14-tägiges Rückgaberecht)...

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2012)

Wenn 120Hz für dich eine Option sind, dann diesen hier: 
ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn du eine höhere Auflösung als Full-HD willst, wäre der Dell eine gute Wahl:
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## paco.g (23. April 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Wenn 120Hz für dich eine Option sind, dann diesen hier:
> ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Wenn du eine höhere Auflösung als Full-HD willst, wäre der Dell eine gute Wahl:
> Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Die sind mir etwas zu teuer, die oberen drei sind eher in meiner Preislage. Wie genau äußern sich eigentlich 120hz?


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2012)

paco.g schrieb:


> Die sind mir etwas zu teuer, die oberen drei sind eher in meiner Preislage. Wie genau äußern sich eigentlich 120hz?


 Kannst du alles hier nachlesen.  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## paco.g (23. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Von 22" auf 24" umsteigen lohnt sich imo nicht. Da würde ich auch einen 27" Schirm nehmen, ich bereue den Umstieg auf 27" keine Sekunde
> 
> Der Sitzabstand sollte schon so ~ 1m betragen.
> 
> ...



Hmm mit einem 1m muss mal schauen, ob das mein Schreibtisch überhaupt her gibt. Falls nicht brauch ich wohl noch nen neuen Schreibtisch. Der Samsung gefällt mir ganz gut, mit denen war ich schon immer zufrieden.

Was sagt eigentlich diese Kontrastzahl aus? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen 500000:1 und 1000000:1?


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2012)

> Was sagt eigentlich diese Kontrastzahl aus? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen 500000:1 und 1000000:1?


Das ist der dynamische Kontrast. Der native Kontrast ist wichtiger. Aber der wird nicht immer mit angegeben. Oftmals muss man diesen Wert im Internet recherchieren.


----------



## paco.g (23. April 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Kannst du alles hier nachlesen.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


 
Danke 

Jetzt kann ich endlich auch mitreden.

Werde mir nachher mal den iiyama im Geschäft anschauen, mal gucken. Ist es eigentlich empfehlenswert auf einem 27'' zu zocken? Oder ist ne Full HD Auflösung zu klein?


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (23. April 2012)

also ein 27" lohnt sich so oder so....

weil bei ein 24" der grösser effekt nicht da ist...(dann würd ich bei den 22" bleiben)

und ich finde mein 27" monitor jetzt nach 1 jahr auch zu klein.(als hätte ich ein kleineren monitor vor mir)weil ich mich so daran gewöhnt hab....

jetzt könnte ich schon wieder ein grösseren kaufen am liebsten(das das wär rauschgeschmissenes geld)


----------



## paco.g (23. April 2012)

Wie weit sitzt du von dem Monitor entfernt? Bei mir wären es nur ca. 60-75cm. In anderen Foren hab ich gelesen, dass das auch ausreichend sein soll.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (23. April 2012)

ja so 80 cm hab ich wohl... und auch 60cm sollten auch reichen...das ja ne schreibtischbreite ca.

ich hab auch mein monitor auch an einer wandhalterung...

und ich merke keine beschwerden von anstrengung oder so....


----------

